
Could vertical take-off electric planes replace cars in our cities? - elmar
https://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/2016/jul/20/could-vertical-take-off-electric-planes-replace-cars-in-our-cities
======
swampthinker
I wonder when entrepreneurs will stop pursing the flying car dream?

~~~
dalke
About a generation after we have working Star Trek-style transporters.

